# Any one know?



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Trying to figure out what this little guy is! Any one know?














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Kind of looks like a Minorca. The comb earlobes are really small though for that breed.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice, whatever it is


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Black Andalusian ??


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

It looks like it could be any one of those! It's crazy how many breeds they have and how they can all look so much a like. With small differences from one another! Thanks for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Take both of the suggestions and look up what the traits are supposed to be. Like are white earlobes required on Minorca? See which matches closest to your little guy.

Also, it helps to see a relaxed side shot of them. The stance, the way a wing is held is also part of the individual breeds.


----------

